# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Wrzód na tyłku

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Tydzień temu na tyłku na prawym posladku przy kosci ogonowej zrobił mi się wrzód. Ból był nie do zniesienia nie mogłem siedzieć chodzić schylać się, absolutnie nic w większości to leżałem. Moja mama z nim walczyła i w poniedziałek udało jej się go wycisnąć. Już praktycznie nie odczuwam bólu a on się powoli goi i już tylko krew leci. 
Ale najgorsze jest to, że teraz strasznie napuchł mi pośladek i bardzo boli Czuję to tak jakbym spadł na ziemię na d**e i miał zbitą . Czy ten obrzęg jest normalny ? Czy moż stało się to od wyciskania ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam to samo juz chyba od 2 lat. Bol byl nie do zniesienia, wysoka goraczka i spuchniete na kosci ogonowej. Lekarz dal mi penicyline i paracetamol. Obrzekl znikl, ale pojawia sie od czasu do czasu, az wkoncu utworzyly sie cysty i nadmiar ropy wyplywa na zewnatrz. Nie jest to bardzo uciazliwe, ale nie daje o sobie zapomniec.

----------

